# Smoked Jalapenos



## smoking4fun (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm so amped up for my next smoke...smoked jalapenos...and I haven't even started the smoke yet.

A month or so ago, I smoked up a few jalapenos and bagged up a few after the smoke and then dehydrated the rest to make a smoked jalapeno powder (which turned out VERY hot!).  Since then, I had some batter-fried jalapeno rounds at Rawhide Steakhouse (south side of Phoenix) that were the bomb-diggity, and it got me thinking...

This time, I got 6# of jalapenos and plan on slicing them into rounds (with seeds and membranes intact), and smoking them at 130-140* for about 3 hours.  Then, I'm going to bag some up for future meals (like chili or on burgers), and then take a bunch of them and dip them in egg and then into a flour/corn meal mix and into a little bit of oil (may also just to saute some in butter) and use them for a spicy appetizer for dinner tomorrow night.

Here are the fried jalapenos that I'm shooting for (shown here with some rattlesnake):













jalaps.jpg



__ smoking4fun
__ Apr 8, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 9, 2016)

Sounds good!

Don't forget to take pictures.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 9, 2016)

Smoked dried jalapeño= chipotle.


----------



## smoking4fun (Apr 12, 2016)

Alright, first rack chopped up...about 2 lbs worth...4 lbs left to chop.













20160412_120444.jpg



__ smoking4fun
__ Apr 12, 2016


----------



## smoking4fun (Apr 12, 2016)

Finished...all 6 lbs












20160412_212446.jpg



__ smoking4fun
__ Apr 12, 2016








And sealed...












20160412_234000.jpg



__ smoking4fun
__ Apr 12, 2016







My new smoker took a dump, so I ended up "cold" smoking them for 3 hours with hickory in my AMNPS extendable tube...which actually produced enough heat inside the smoker to slightly warm them for 3 hours...after that, I threw them in my oven at 170* for 1.5 hours to cook them for just a bit longer. Had my smoker not crapped out, I would've smoked them for 3-4 hours at 140* with smoke the whole time.


----------

